# turboC 3.0 es gratis?



## julio cesar (Feb 14, 2006)

hola amigos, tengo una inquietud, cuando yo desarrollo alguna aplicacion que tenga posibles

ganancias economicas, debo comprar algun tipo de licencia para el turboC 3.0 que descargue 

en el web?????, mejor dicho, aqui en Colombia la DIAN (direccion de impuestos y aduanas 

nacionales) molesta mucho por la legalidad del software....

muchas gracias por su ayuda..........


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 14, 2006)

eso depende ... de donde lo descargaste?, averigua bien si es gratuito ya ... algunas versiones viejas fueron liberadas ... si deseas utilizar un compilador de c gratuito, posees gcc o similares ...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 14, 2006)

Hasta donde tengo conocimiento solo puedes descargar y usar gratuitamente la versión 1.01 y 2.01 del turbo C, desde la pagina de la borland:

http://bdn.borland.com/

Y es solo para uso personal. Si quieres utilizarlo con fines comerciales y no tener problemas de copyright, deberás comprar su licencia (Aunque no se si todavia las vendan).

Saludos.


----------



## maunix (Feb 15, 2006)

julio cesar dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos, tengo una inquietud, cuando yo desarrollo alguna aplicacion que tenga posibles
> 
> ganancias economicas, debo comprar algun tipo de licencia para el turboC 3.0 que descargue
> 
> ...



Seré curioso pero me cuesta entender que hacer aplicaciones en TURBO C para DOS siga siendo algo que comercialmente se mueva, en epocas donde todo es con sistemas operativos multitarea  y donde prima todo tipo de conectividad.

Si usas GCC como te dijeron aquí puedes migrar tu código más facilmente a otros sistemas operativos y si quieres hacer aplicaciones de consola, pues, puedes usar el linux mismo en modo console.

Saludos


----------

